
New Startup Analyzes 100,000 Web Pages With a Snap of Your Fingers - aditya
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/extractiv_bulk_text_analysis.php
======
ScottWhigham
Awesome! Another spider to block!

~~~
marshallk
that would be a loss for the larger world. :( How about you chill out about it
and come along for the ride?

------
dlehmann
SpiZilla

